Ask HN: Is the a Hacker News for Space Related Discussion? - eecks
======
markkat
Follow both #space and #astronomy (and related) on Hubski.

[https://hubski.com/tag?id=astronomy](https://hubski.com/tag?id=astronomy)
[https://hubski.com/tag?id=space](https://hubski.com/tag?id=space)

------
Huhty
I know a couple on snapzu:

[http://snapzu.com/t/space](http://snapzu.com/t/space)
[http://snapzu.com/t/spacescience](http://snapzu.com/t/spacescience)

